# Latest pen and first burl turned!



## rcdeck (Sep 21, 2016)

Absolutely love how it came out. 30 Cal. Bolt Action using Black Locust burl.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 21, 2016)

Very nice indeed!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 21, 2016)

That's a looker! I like the soft, satin finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 21, 2016)

Very nice !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

